# Help with Light Setup for Ada Mini M (36x22x26)



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi all, can anyone recommend me lights that will fit on this tank. Im hoping to spend Less than $50. I know Ada has the Solar Mini Lighting system but that is just way beyond my budget.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Check out the fishneedit.com fixtures. They look good (although they are plastic) and are the least costly t-5 fixtures you'll find. For the $$, they are a very good bargain. The legs are adjustable so you can get the 24" for a 22" tank. They have 36" fixtures.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, I missed the ADA part. I'm guessing your measurements are in cm rather than inches? Just get a desk lamp and put a spiral compact flourescent bulb in it.


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

haha yea those are in cm...sorry for the mix up. 

its very hard finding lighting for 12" =[


----------

